# this is gorgeous



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/H1_Moses_basket_quilt.pdf


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Claire has designed beautiful patterns xx


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

I agree it is very pretty but I think it needs to be pointed out that this is intended for a doll, if would be far too hot for a real baby.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Speni-That is beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Denise


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

WOW!! and the pattern included!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

whataknitwit said:


> I agree it is very pretty but I think it needs to be pointed out that this is intended for a doll, if would be far too hot for a real baby.


You are right and it wouldn't be safe for a baby either. Very pretty!


----------



## streusel7 (Mar 16, 2012)

hello!
i am so pleased to see this link as i knit for the preemies at the childrens' hospital in the city and am always looking for something gorgeous to make for their memory boxes but some go for layettes too. thanks so very much for postin this.
lorna


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

How beautiful; my best-friend gave my daughter-in-law a Moses Basket when my grandson was born; she used it for him whenever they were downstairs; it was beautiful and practical too.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's beautiful! Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

that is beautiful!


----------

